# RIP Giya Kancheli



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Sadly, Giya Kancheli died this morning at home in Tbilisi, aged 84.

A big loss to the classical world, and also to his homeland.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I hadn't heard that. Indeed, a big loss. I really liked his music.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

What little of his music I've been able to hear I've enjoyed. Unfortunately it often takes a composer's death for the music world to appreciate him, and maybe now we'll get a serious set of the symphonies and other works. Or perhaps even some live performances. EMI really needs to re-issue the recording of the 3rd with the London Philharmonic.


----------

